# What do you cook that makes everyone brag on you?



## American Woman

I don't cook anything that anyone brags on  Redneck's specialty is Baked beans. This past Christmas I cooked his beans for him and THEY NOTICED 
When his family gets together all his sisters, his momma,aunts,and grand mother had the one (or two) things that everyone requested them to bring.
I've tried everything and nobody says anything. I used to think I could cook  Now I bring a few cans of heated corn, and they still say nothing....


----------



## jpr62902

Does guacamole count?  (Mine's the best)


----------



## American Woman

Yes...How do you make it? I have only seen it on top of a salad in restaurants. 
I bet if I walked in the room with something that took hours to make...next to one of his sisters with "poop on a stick" They would still brag on the poop on stick.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I can't think of anything I've made recently that makes my family or friends brag so much.

Used to be a whiz at a lot of things when I cooked for a crowd.

As for this forum, the potato soup seems to be a big hit! lol


----------



## jpr62902

American Woman said:


> Yes...How do you make it? I have only seen it on top of a salad in restaurants.
> I bet if I walked in the room with something that took hours to make...next to one of his sisters with "poop on a stick" They would still brag on the poop on stick.


 
Well, I make it with love.

Poop on a stick?  Who makes "Poop on a stick"?


----------



## American Woman

I make things with luv and they don't notice. SO give it up....
I said if they DID walk in with Poop on stick?


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> I make things with luv and they don't notice. SO give it up....
> I said if they DID walk in with Poop on stick?


My sister's MIL always makes this gawd awful dressing at Thanksgiving.

It smells like a wet wash cloth and tastes sour.

I don't know what the hell she puts in it, but it's always requested of her to bring it!

It's sloppy and wet.

On the other hand, my Aunt Rosemary makes her fabulous dressing.

Over the years it's become a running joke in the family of the dressing competitions. haha!!


----------



## American Woman

pirate_girl said:


> It smells like a wet wash cloth and tastes sour.
> 
> I don't know what the hell she puts in it, but it's always requested of her to bring it!
> 
> It's sloppy and wet.


 See....there ya go Sam....."poop on a stick"


----------



## pirate_girl

haha!!


----------



## jpr62902

Sam's world famous guacamole:

2 avocados mashed with a fork

Ingredients to be liquified (I use my Magic Bullet.  Not to be confused with a silver bullet -- ladies, you know what I'm talkin' about):

Half (or more if you like) a large onion (not sweet)
2 large jalapenos (not those mushy jarred slices, either)
2 handfuls of FRESH cilantro
2 medium cloves garlic
3 T. lime juice
Salt (c. 1 T)
Pepper (who cares at this point how much?)

3 Roma tomatoes, diced

Mix all the above in a big, shiny bowl.

Chill a few hours.

Enjoy!  (I don't recommend it as a condiment for "poop dogs", however.  just use corn chips)


----------



## jpr62902

Oops!  Almost forgot.  Add love to taste.


----------



## pirate_girl

I like that recipe!


----------



## RNE228

My Mom has bragged about my Potato Soup since I was 10. She has bragged about my Sauerbraten since about the same time. The Potato soup I made up. The Sauerbraten, started from a recipe, and then changed as I found my own likings. 

There are stories going around our Scout leaders about the dutch oven lasagna I made in camp last summer, with real ricotta cheese and everything; from scratch(did do the sauce prep at home...).

My brother always craves the pork loin with garlic, apple, and sauerkraut that I make in hunting camp in a dutch oven...


----------



## thcri RIP

I am well known for my Turkey dinners.  Don't know why just am.  When my family wants to get together it's let Dad cook.  Even my brothers and sisters like it when I cook the turkey dinner.  No one makes gravy like I do.


One thing I like to make that my kids like also is SOS.



murph


----------



## bczoom

Steaks on the grill for me.  I have a pretty crappy grill but can still cook a nice steak.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What do you cook that makes everyone brag on you?

That's easy.  

When I bring home take out.


----------



## Erik

smoked meat


----------



## American Woman

jim slagle said:


> What do you cook that makes everyone brag on you?
> 
> That's easy.
> 
> When I bring home take out.


That's what I'm talk'in about! The last get together I stoped at the grocery store and picked up some fried chicken


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> That's what I'm talk'in about! The last get together I stoped at the grocery store and picked up some fried chicken


To go with the canned corn?


----------



## American Woman

pirate_girl said:


> To go with the canned corn?


 I did the canned corn a couple of times and still didn't get a reaction. All they said was "we needed a vegtable"  I guess I will be invisable until I bring poop on a stick 
Seriously.....it's not fair. I'm not THAT bad.


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> I did the canned corn a couple of times and still didn't get a reaction. All they said was "we needed a vegtable"  I guess I will be invisable until I bring poop on a stick
> Seriously.....it's not fair. I'm not THAT bad.


Next time, whip up a fabulous corn souffle.. you'll be the talk of the town, I gayrAWwwwwwnnnnnnntee haha!


----------



## American Woman

jpr62902 said:


> Sam's world famous guacamole:
> 
> 2 avocados mashed with a fork
> 
> Ingredients to be liquified (I use my Magic Bullet. Not to be confused with a silver bullet -- ladies, you know what I'm talkin' about):
> 
> Half (or more if you like) a large onion (not sweet)
> 2 large jalapenos (not those mushy jarred slices, either)
> 2 handfuls of FRESH cilantro
> 2 medium cloves garlic
> 3 T. lime juice
> Salt (c. 1 T)
> Pepper (who cares at this point how much?)
> 
> 3 Roma tomatoes, diced
> 
> Mix all the above in a big, shiny bowl.
> 
> Chill a few hours.
> 
> Enjoy! (I don't recommend it as a condiment for "poop dogs", however. just use corn chips)


 
Now this sounds good....I'm going to try it next time we get together. What would I bring with it? Those big flat chips?
And I do know the difference between the bullets. It's a no brainer..... you can't mix a thing with the silver one


----------



## American Woman

pirate_girl said:


> Next time, whip up a fabulous corn souffle.. you'll be the talk of the town, I gayrAWwwwwwnnnnnnntee haha!


 And what is a corn souffle?????


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> And what is a corn souffle?????


 *Ingredients*



                                        2 eggs, beaten
1 (8 1/2 ounce) package Jiffy corn muffin mix
 1 cup creamed corn
 1 cup whole kernel corn, drained
 2 tablespoons pimientos, chopped drained (optional)
 1/2 cup butter
 1/2 medium green pepper, finely chopped
 1 medium onion, finely chopped
 1/2 pint sour cream
 1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
 *Directions*



Mix eggs, cornbread mix, creamed corn, kernel corn and pimentos together in a Pyrex serving bowl; set aside.
Sauté chopped green peppers and onions in butter until tender.
Pour entire contents of pan (butter and all) on top of corn mixture.
Do not stir into the corn mixture.
Let it set on top of it.
Gently spread it over casserole.
Stir sour cream until it is somewhat spreadable.
Gently spread over the butter, onion, green pepper mixture.
If it mixes a little it is okay, just don't stir it together.
Top with shredded cheese.
Cover and bake at 400° for 30 minutes.
Casserole should rise like a souffle and bubble around edges, cheese should be nicely browned.
Make take lid off for the last 5 minutes but make sure to watch the cheese so it won't get too dark!
 
Or, you could buy Stouffer's frozen, 2 boxes, nuke it, take it.. no one would know the difference.
 http://www.stouffers.com/Products/P...t=&ServingSize=&ProductGroup=&cP=1&isPOn=True


----------



## American Woman

They will think I'm gett'in all fancy on'em 
One of my SIL's brings a broccoli casserole and 
IT'S NOT THAT GREAT y'all

I feel like Cinderella without the fancy dress and all


----------



## CityGirl

AW, Save your efforts for Redneck and your immediate family. Sounds to me like you will not impress these folks....feed 'em from a can.  Don't cast your pearls before swine.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Iv'e had my goose cooked a few times . People seemed to enjoy seeing that .


----------



## jpr62902

American Woman said:


> Now this sounds good....I'm going to try it next time we get together. What would I bring with it? Those big flat chips?


 
Yup.  Any tortilla chip will do.


----------



## RoadKing

I have been cooking for years, my mother was a great cook and taught my wife when we first got married. 

What we get repeat requests for are, 

French Canadian Pork pie and Gorton ( a soft pork based spread, great on toast on in sandwiches )

Jambalaya

Fish Chowder - living close to the ocean in the northeast helps with the quality of the fish.

Spinacopita - Spinach Pie - my community has a large Greek community and I picked up a terrific recipe.

What I'm looking for now is a good recipe for Lamb Saag one of my favorite Indian dishes.


----------



## American Woman

CityGirl said:


> AW, Save your efforts for Redneck and your immediate family. Sounds to me like you will not impress these folks....feed 'em from a can. Don't cast your pearls before swine.


You would think after over 18 years I wouldn't care. But I get ticked off everytime they tell someone they have to bring a certain dish...like I'm not standing there in front of them with my pan of corn



BigAl said:


> Iv'e had my goose cooked a few times . People seemed to enjoy seeing that .


I don't want to see it 



RoadKing said:


> I have been cooking for years, my mother was a great cook and taught my wife when we first got married.
> 
> What we get repeat requests for are,
> 
> French Canadian Pork pie and Gorton ( a soft pork based spread, great on toast on in sandwiches )
> 
> Jambalaya
> 
> Fish Chowder - living close to the ocean in the northeast helps with the quality of the fish.
> 
> Spinacopita - Spinach Pie - my community has a large Greek community and I picked up a terrific recipe.
> 
> What I'm looking for now is a good recipe for Lamb Saag one of my favorite Indian dishes.


This post is worthless without a recipie 
Start with the French Canadian Pork pie and Gorton


----------



## RoadKing

I don't have it in front of me, I'll post them tonight.


----------



## American Woman

RoadKing said:


> I don't have it in front of me, I'll post them tonight.


 Fair enough.....


----------



## Erik

Dad used to make this stuff called Kanip - which was pork roast cooked, ground, mixed with clove and other spices & some oatmeal, cooked again, then poured into loaf pans to be sliced up and pan fried before serving - anything like gorton?


----------



## EastTexFrank

RoadKing said:


> What I'm looking for now is a good recipe for Lamb Saag one of my favorite Indian dishes.



This came from my wife's "Indian Restaurant Cookbook" by The Curry Club, written by Pat Chapman.  It's a British publication.  

It seems like a hard way to make spicy mutton stew.    I guess you're in to this kind of thing.  Personally, I like to eat it but it's way too much work to make.  I don't even know what some of these spices are but if I looked I bet I could find them in my wife's cupboard.


----------



## Bamby

I'll share one that's funny to us at least. My better half makes real decent lasagna. It's the dish that we normally take to reunions and other large gatherings. she normally makes it with ground venison.we took this dish to a family reunion,forgetting that one of the aunts was staunchly anti-hunting,she ate two helpings and raved about how good it was.  I pulled wife aside and told her not to say a word about what she made it with.  We laugh about this every time we make lasagna.


----------



## RoadKing

EastTexFrank said:


> It seems like a hard way to make spicy mutton stew.    I guess you're in to this kind of thing.  Personally, I like to eat it but it's way too much work to make.  I don't even know what some of these spices are but if I looked I bet I could find them in my wife's cupboard.




Thanks, I love this stuff. also there is a big difference in taste and texture of fresh spring lamb and mutton.


----------



## American Woman

EastTexFrank said:


> This came from my wife's "Indian Restaurant Cookbook" by The Curry Club, written by Pat Chapman. It's a British publication.


 My son in-law is from India and he makes a dish similar to this only he uses chicken. He makes two pans when he's here. One is spicy hot and the other not. Indian heat is HOT


Bamby said:


> I'll share one that's funny to us at least. My better half makes real decent lasagna. It's the dish that we normally take to reunions and other large gatherings. she normally makes it with ground venison.we took this dish to a family reunion,forgetting that one of the aunts was staunchly anti-hunting,she ate two helpings and raved about how good it was. I pulled wife aside and told her not to say a word about what she made it with. We laugh about this every time we make lasagna.


 At least you didn't tell her....Redneck wouldn't be able to hold that back. Shoot....he'd give her to her on purpose 
Speaking of Lasagna....Redneck had an old girlfriend that cooked the best lasagna (so I hear ) I can't remember anything he has bragged on that I cook....just wait till he goes to sleep tonight


----------



## CityGirl

My daughter made this last weekend. It is a very hearty stew. She Served the stew in the bread bowls.

*Peppered Beef Soup*

Prep: 20 min.; Cook: 8 hr., 8 min. Freeze leftovers in an airtight container up to three months. 
Makes 12 cups
Ingredients
· 1 (4-lb.) sirloin tip beef roast 
· 1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
· 2 tablespoons olive oil 
· 1 medium-size red onion, thinly sliced 
· 6 garlic cloves, minced 
· 2 large baking potatoes, peeled and diced 
· 1 (16-oz.) package baby carrots 
· 2 (12-oz.) bottles lager beer* 
· 2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar 
· 2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce 
· 2 tablespoons dried parsley flakes 
· 1 tablespoon beef bouillon granules 



*Toasted Bread Bowls*​ 


Prep: 10 min., Bake: 10 min. Ingredients
· 6 (5- to 6-inch) artisan bread rounds* 
· Vegetable cooking spray 
· 2 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese 

Preparation
1. Preheat oven to 350°. Cut 1/2 to 1 1/2 inches from top of each bread round; scoop out center, leaving a 1/2-inch-thick shell. Reserve soft centers for another use. Lightly coat bread shells and, if desired, cut sides of tops, with cooking spray. Place, cut sides up, on baking sheets. Sprinkle with cheese.
2. Bake at 350° for 8 to 10 minutes or until toasted.
*6 (4-inch) hoagie rolls may be substituted.

Make the easiest homemade croutons with the soft centers from these bowls. Preheat oven to 400°. Cut the reserved centers into 1-inch cubes; coat lightly with olive oil cooking spray. Place in a zip-top plastic bag; add 1 tsp. desired dried herbs or seasonings. Seal bag, and shake to coat. Spread bread cubes in a single layer on a baking sheet, and coat again with cooking spray. Bake at 400°, stirring occasionally, 7 to 9 minutes or until lightly toasted. Cool completely. Store in an airtight container


----------



## American Woman

CityGirl said:


> My daughter made this last weekend. It is a very hearty stew. She Served the stew in the bread bowls.
> 
> *Peppered Beef Soup*
> 
> Prep: 20 min.; Cook: 8 hr., 8 min. Freeze leftovers in an airtight container up to three months.
> Makes 12 cups
> Ingredients
> · 1 (4-lb.) sirloin tip beef roast
> · 1/2 cup all-purpose flour
> · 2 tablespoons olive oil
> · 1 medium-size red onion, thinly sliced
> · 6 garlic cloves, minced
> · 2 large baking potatoes, peeled and diced
> · 1 (16-oz.) package baby carrots
> · 2 (12-oz.) bottles lager beer*
> · 2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
> · 2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
> · 2 tablespoons dried parsley flakes
> · 1 tablespoon beef bouillon granules
> 
> 
> 
> *Toasted Bread Bowls*​
> 
> 
> Prep: 10 min., Bake: 10 min. Ingredients
> · 6 (5- to 6-inch) artisan bread rounds*
> · Vegetable cooking spray
> · 2 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese
> 
> Preparation
> 1. Preheat oven to 350°. Cut 1/2 to 1 1/2 inches from top of each bread round; scoop out center, leaving a 1/2-inch-thick shell. Reserve soft centers for another use. Lightly coat bread shells and, if desired, cut sides of tops, with cooking spray. Place, cut sides up, on baking sheets. Sprinkle with cheese.
> 2. Bake at 350° for 8 to 10 minutes or until toasted.
> *6 (4-inch) hoagie rolls may be substituted.
> 
> Make the easiest homemade croutons with the soft centers from these bowls. Preheat oven to 400°. Cut the reserved centers into 1-inch cubes; coat lightly with olive oil cooking spray. Place in a zip-top plastic bag; add 1 tsp. desired dried herbs or seasonings. Seal bag, and shake to coat. Spread bread cubes in a single layer on a baking sheet, and coat again with cooking spray. Bake at 400°, stirring occasionally, 7 to 9 minutes or until lightly toasted. Cool completely. Store in an airtight container


 That sounds like a cool pot pie


----------



## pirate_girl

OMG bread bowls!
Get me to Panera Bread!!!
Trouble is, you can't really EAT the bread bowl after you finish the soup.
It's very tough.. sourdough.. but.... I try! LOL


----------



## American Woman

*What's artisan bread rounds ? Can you get them in a  grocery store?*


----------



## CityGirl

American Woman said:


> *What's artisan bread rounds ? Can you get them in a grocery store?*


 
Usually in the bakery section.


----------



## American Woman

They are already baked? So you just scoop out the middle and stuff it with your stew? That sound easy enough


----------



## CityGirl

American Woman said:


> They are already baked? So you just scoop out the middle and stuff it with your stew? That sound easy enough


 

That's all you do.  Looks fancy but so simple.  Bet they won't not notice that!!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

RoadKing said:


> also there is a big difference in taste and texture of fresh spring lamb and mutton.



I'm Scottish.  We know about sheep.  That's why we wear kilts ... sheep can hear a zipper at 50 paces.   

Ok. Let the sheep jokes start now that I've opened the door.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> I'm Scottish.  We know about sheep.  That's why we wear kilts ... *sheep can hear a zipper at 50 paces.*
> 
> Ok. Let the sheep jokes start now that I've opened the door.


 haha!!


----------



## American Woman

EastTexFrank said:


> I'm Scottish. We know about sheep. That's why we wear kilts ... sheep can hear a zipper at 50 paces.
> 
> Ok. Let the sheep jokes start now that I've opened the door.


 Maybe the cattle round ups would get easier if the guys wore skirts 
That zipper sound probably brings back bad memories


----------



## pirate_girl

Never liked lamb Frank, until I lived_ over there_.. my Irish FIL once made a Sunday dinner of seared lamb chops with mint sauce and champ... followed up by sponge and custard for pud.. omg.. that was good!


----------



## CityGirl

EastTexFrank said:


> I'm Scottish. We know about sheep. That's why we wear kilts ... sheep can hear a zipper at 50 paces.
> 
> Ok. Let the sheep jokes start now that I've opened the door.


 

What did one sheep say to the other sheep? 










"after ewe"


----------



## CityGirl

What would you get if you crossed a goat and a sheep? 


An animal that eats tin cans and gives back steel wool 


Why did the lamb call the police? 

 he had been fleeced 

What do female elephants use for tampons? 

A: Sheep! 
Why did the elephants have to stop using sheep as tampons? A: They were afraid of getting toxic flock syndrome 




he had been fleeced


----------



## Erik

pirate_girl said:


> OMG bread bowls!
> Get me to Panera Bread!!!
> Trouble is, you can't really EAT the bread bowl after you finish the soup.
> It's very tough.. sourdough.. but.... I try! LOL


 
who says you can't?


----------



## CityGirl

pirate_girl said:


> OMG bread bowls!
> Get me to Panera Bread!!!
> Trouble is, you can't really EAT the bread bowl after you finish the soup.
> It's very tough.. sourdough.. but.... I try! LOL


 
The bowls my daughter used were very much edible and they soften with the stew inside.  Too filling to eat the whole thing.


----------



## Erik

CityGirl said:


> The bowls my daughter used were very much edible and they soften with the stew inside.  Too filling to eat the whole thing.


 
hmmmm... I've never had a problem with that, even at Panera's...


----------



## pirate_girl

Erik said:


> who says you can't?


I've tried Erik.. the bread was way too hard for me to pull apart, never mind chew!


----------



## Erik

pirate_girl said:


> I've tried Erik.. the bread was way too hard for me to pull apart, never mind chew!


 
you probably just need more meat in your diet - work on those jaw muscles...


----------



## American Woman

CityGirl said:


> What do female elephants use for tampons?
> 
> A: Sheep!


----------



## Cowboyjg

Where's JohnDay and Mith when you need them.....

Back to the thread....

Food Brags...

Chocolate Cherry Swirl Fudge Brownies

Steak Sandwich

Ultimate Pot Roast

Vegatable Beef Soup

Lemon Cheesecake


----------



## American Woman

Cowboyjg said:


> Where's JohnDay and Mith when you need them.....
> 
> Back to the thread....
> 
> Food Brags...
> 
> Chocolate Cherry Swirl Fudge Brownies
> 
> Steak Sandwich
> 
> Ultimate Pot Roast
> 
> Vegetable Beef Soup
> 
> Lemon Cheesecake


Do you have your recipe for the Lemon Cheese cake? A few years ago I went on a Cheese cake making frenzy  I was trying to make the perfect Cheese cake for someone that loved Cheese cake....well I didn't take into consideration he was an butt hole and none of the ones I made were good enough. They were either too dry or too moist, or burnt


----------



## pirate_girl

Cory, how can you burn cheesecake??


----------



## Cowboyjg

Here ya go Cory...

It's actually a fat free recipe but I think that's sacralige.

*Ingredients*

*Crust:*


Cooking spray
1 3/4 cups fat-free vanilla wafer cookie crumbs, or any fat-free cookie crumbs of your choice
1/4 cup unsalted butter, melted
*Filling:*


3 (8-ounce) packages fat-free (or not) cream cheese
1 cup fat-free sour cream
2 cups sugar or sugar substitute (I use Splenda for fat free version)
3 large eggs or 3/4 cup egg substitute
2 teaspoons lemon zest
2 tablespoons lemon juice
*Lemon Curd:*


1 1/2 teaspoons lemon zest
6 tablespoons lemon juice
1 large egg, plus 1 large egg yolk
1/2 cup sugar or sugar substitute (Again, Splenda)
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, cut into bits, or any fat-free butter substitute
*Directions*

Make crust: Preheat oven to 325 degrees F. 
Lightly spray a (9-inch) springform pan with cooking spray. Mix crumbs and melted butter in a bowl. Press crumb mixture onto bottom and 1 1/2 inches up side of pan. Many people make the mistake of trying to bring crust all the way to the top of the pan.
Bake for 8 to 10 minutes or until edges are lightly golden and crust is set. Cool on rack. 

Make filling: In large bowl with electric mixer on medium-high, beat cream cheese and sour cream for 2 to 3 minutes until fluffy. Gradually beat in sugar or sugar substitute. Beat in eggs, 1 at a time, just until incorporated. Beat in zest and juice. Pour into crust. Bake for 1 hour to 1 hour, 15 minutes, or until center is almost set, but still slightly jiggly. (Do not overbake, as it will firm as it cools). Let cool completely. 

I like to bake my cheescake in water. Some people don't. I've actually done this recipe both ways.

Make lemon curd: In the top of a double boiler, combine lemon zest, lemon juice, egg, egg yolk, and sugar or sugar substitute over gently simmering water. Whisk until hot and frothy, about 5 minutes. Gradually whisk in butter and continue whisking for 7 minutes or until thickened and coats back of spoon. Remove from heat and cool for 30 minutes. 

Run a thin blade around the edge of the springform pan and remove sides. Transfer to a serving plate. Spread lemon curd over top. Let stand at room temperature for 30 minutes. Garnish with raspberries and zest, if desired. Cool cheesecake in refrigerator several hours or overnight before serving.


----------



## American Woman

pirate_girl said:


> Cory, how can you burn cheesecake??


 I don't know....that's what he said  That's why he's an ex  he doesn't know a good cheescake when he sees it 


Cowboyjg said:


> Here ya go Cory...
> 
> It's actually a fat free recipe but I think that's sacralige.
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> *Crust:*
> 
> 
> Cooking spray
> 1 3/4 cups fat-free vanilla wafer cookie crumbs, or any fat-free cookie crumbs of your choice
> 1/4 cup unsalted butter, melted
> *Filling:*
> 
> 
> 3 (8-ounce) packages fat-free (or not) cream cheese
> 1 cup fat-free sour cream
> 2 cups sugar or sugar substitute (I use Splenda for fat free version)
> 3 large eggs or 3/4 cup egg substitute
> 2 teaspoons lemon zest
> 2 tablespoons lemon juice
> *Lemon Curd:*
> 
> 
> 1 1/2 teaspoons lemon zest
> 6 tablespoons lemon juice
> 1 large egg, plus 1 large egg yolk
> 1/2 cup sugar or sugar substitute (Again, Splenda)
> 2 tablespoons unsalted butter, cut into bits, or any fat-free butter substitute
> *Directions*
> 
> Make crust: Preheat oven to 325 degrees F.
> Lightly spray a (9-inch) springform pan with cooking spray. Mix crumbs and melted butter in a bowl. Press crumb mixture onto bottom and 1 1/2 inches up side of pan. Many people make the mistake of trying to bring crust all the way to the top of the pan.
> Bake for 8 to 10 minutes or until edges are lightly golden and crust is set. Cool on rack.
> 
> Make filling: In large bowl with electric mixer on medium-high, beat cream cheese and sour cream for 2 to 3 minutes until fluffy. Gradually beat in sugar or sugar substitute. Beat in eggs, 1 at a time, just until incorporated. Beat in zest and juice. Pour into crust. Bake for 1 hour to 1 hour, 15 minutes, or until center is almost set, but still slightly jiggly. (Do not overbake, as it will firm as it cools). Let cool completely.
> 
> I like to bake my cheescake in water. Some people don't. I've actually done this recipe both ways.
> 
> Make lemon curd: In the top of a double boiler, combine lemon zest, lemon juice, egg, egg yolk, and sugar or sugar substitute over gently simmering water. Whisk until hot and frothy, about 5 minutes. Gradually whisk in butter and continue whisking for 7 minutes or until thickened and coats back of spoon. Remove from heat and cool for 30 minutes.
> 
> Run a thin blade around the edge of the springform pan and remove sides. Transfer to a serving plate. Spread lemon curd over top. Let stand at room temperature for 30 minutes. Garnish with raspberries and zest, if desired. Cool cheesecake in refrigerator several hours or overnight before serving.


 Thanks! And it's fat free to too


----------



## PieSusan

I have been known for my baking all my life. My name Queen of All Things Baked was given to me by someone named Koshersalty. I have a special knack for it.


----------

